# cat nightmare!



## cilla's human (Nov 3, 2008)

My cat Cilla is 2 and has never caused me any problems at all untill a few months ago. 
She consistantly scratches and miaows at my door at 4-5am and doesnt give up untill you let her in, however we cant let her in because she doesnt want in to sleep. She wants to play and knock everything off the dressing table.

Im currently 8 months pregnant and need all the sleep i can get! so i dont appreciate the early wake up call.

I dont know if she knows im pregnant and is reacting to that maybe....

We tried closing her in the spare bedroom with everything she needed but that made her miaow and scratch all night long.

Anyway it needs to stop because my other half is starting to hate her and he doesnt think we should have a cat and a baby anyway, so she really isnt doing herself any favours. 
I really dont want to have to give her away, my parents have already said they want to take her as shes such a lovely pet when shes not keeping us up all night! 
Also....thinking ahead, i really dont want her waking the baby up unnecessarily!!

any advice will be greatly appreciated!!


also.....shes an indoor cat, we cant let her out as we live in the city centre.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Has she been spayed?


----------



## cilla's human (Nov 3, 2008)

hi, yeah she has, about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

can't help, mine do the same so they go in the conservatory are where they can't scratch. if your parents are willing to take her i'd let her go if my other half hated my cat  she may only get worse.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

And she gets tired out being played with for a while each evening? x


----------



## cilla's human (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah we always play with her loads at night because we work through the day, weve tried really tiring her out making her chase a laser about but she still wakes up at 4 without fail!!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

get some felaway spray or diffuser plug in, it may calm her down.

when she's locked up make sure all her 'stuff' is in the same room as her, fave cushion or whatever. 

does she get out during the day, do you have a catflap? It might have something to do with lack of stimulation throughout the day rather than when you're at home. if it's safe (and you have a cat flap) to let her out at night you could see if that helps. 

one other way around it is at the weekend (assuming you don't do shifts) is let her sleep with you then, when being pestered's not so annoying. gives her the you time she wants without you losing too much sleep.

you may just have to persevere however, she will eventually twig that she won't get any attention at night. You do have to completely ignore her and not give her any signs that you can hear her.

good luck


----------



## cilla's human (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, yeah weve tried letting her in, but we would be just as well getting up because she doesnt want in to sleep, she wants to knock everything off the dressing table and be annoying, or when we open the door after an hour of miaowing and scratching she just walks away and goes to sleep on the sofa, i think shes a sadist and just likes to wake us up haha

also i dont want to get her into the habit of sleeping in our room because im about to have a baby and cant have her sleeping in the same room as the baby for safety reasons.

i might try some citronella along the bottom of the door, cats hate the smell aparantly?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

cilla's human said:


> Hi, yeah weve tried letting her in, but we would be just as well getting up because she doesnt want in to sleep, she wants to knock everything off the dressing table and be annoying, or when we open the door after an hour of miaowing and scratching she just walks away and goes to sleep on the sofa, i think shes a sadist and just likes to wake us up haha
> 
> also i dont want to get her into the habit of sleeping in our room because im about to have a baby and cant have her sleeping in the same room as the baby for safety reasons.
> 
> i might try some citronella along the bottom of the door, cats hate the smell aparantly?


Yeah they're not too keen on anything citrus - may be an idea to try x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cilla's human said:


> I don't think they like the smell of tea tree either.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I don't think they like the smell of tea tree either.


Be careful, teatree oil is very toxic to cats.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

hmm, i'm out of options for you then! would a toy companion help maybe? we have a macy mouse which is full of catnip that our neeps likes, she also likes one of my teddies (big kid i know!) she loves sleeping on him and kneeds him while digging her face in his fur. 

if it's lack of company that's bothering her this might help??
good luck


----------

